# Zurück Button mit JSF Command Button



## internet (9. Apr 2010)

Hallo, 
wie kann ich mit Hilfe von Java - Script einen Zurück Button mit dem CommandButton machen.
Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen.

MfG


----------



## Luu (9. Apr 2010)

```
<h:commandButton onclick="history.back();"></h:commandButton>
```


----------



## internet (12. Apr 2010)

besten dank


----------

